# chain saw craftsman model #358.357181



## joezap (Apr 21, 2012)

i am having problems starting this saw. it will start but run for a few seconds.even if i give it a quick shot of ether it does the same thing seems to be starving for fuel but the fuel line has fuel running through it. any sugestions. never had a problem with this saw ran perfect last year. i did put new fuel in it


----------

